
Elon Musk Asked, We Delivered – Publisher Rankings - ajoy
https://www.civikowl.com/rankings/
======
ajoy
Hey Everybody,

We feel Elon's idea of ranking publishers[1] is a good one, and what we have
been working on. But not in the way he has suggested to implement it
(Popularity vote). We feel there is a better way to assess them[2].

Please provide us with feedback, if you think this can be further improved.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/999367582271422464?ref_s...](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/999367582271422464?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.dailydot.com%2Fdebug%2Felon-
musk-journalism-website%2F)

[2] [https://blog.civikowl.com/you-asked-for-publisher-
rankings-e...](https://blog.civikowl.com/you-asked-for-publisher-rankings-
elon-civikowl-delivers-2d235cc4c052)

